# Malwarebytes keep finding the same 5 trojans?



## jelloshark (May 30, 2011)

Alright, so basically every time i run malwarebytes the same five Trojan.Agents come up, I restart the laptop and run it again immediately after it reboots and the same viruses are still there. Superantispyware found 50 tracking cookies the first time i ran it, then rebooted, it found 30, then rebooted, and it found none, then one. Please help? Here is the message that comes up every time I clean out the Agents from malwarebytes.

[3:40:25 PM] Ali Autopsy: Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.50.1.1100
Malwarebytes : Free anti-malware, anti-virus and spyware removal download

Database version: 6724

Windows 6.1.7600
Internet Explorer 8.0.7600.16385

5/30/2011 3:40:14 PM
mbam-log-2011-05-30 (15-40-14).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Objects scanned: 162943
Time elapsed: 2 minute(s), 1 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 1
Registry Keys Infected: 2
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 1
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 1

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
c:\programdata\api-ms-win-core-misc-l1-1-032.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Delete on reboot.

Registry Keys Infected:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{69135AFD-7416-2FD6-D44A-687A30BCBCC2} (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{69135AFD-7416-2FD6-D44A-687A30BCBCC2} (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows\AppInit_DLLs (Trojan.Agent) -> Bad: (C:\ProgramData\api-ms-win-core-misc-l1-1-032.dll) Good: () -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
c:\programdata\api-ms-win-core-misc-l1-1-032.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Please start here and *follow the instructions.*

NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum

*Do not post your logs back in this thread - follow the guidance in the above link!*

If you have problems with any of the steps, simply move on to the next one and make a note of the problem in your reply.

Please note that the Security Forum is always busy, so I would ask for your patience while waiting for a reply - it may take a few days.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Run Malwarebytes from safe mode, reboot your computer, hit the F8 key select safe mode with networking.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Best to follow the instructions given by Glaswegian in post #2


----------

